# is plowing boring?



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

ive talked to a bunch of guys and they alwways say " it looks fun no but once you've plowed for a few hours, it gets boring" or something like that. so are they right, does plowing get boring after like an hour or so?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

plowing does not get boring for me but it is blood money


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

no i don't find it boring. anyone who does shouldn't do it i guess. iceyman what do you mean "it's blood money"?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

It can get boring if you have very simple basic lots.
I like the lots where you have to think, move stuff around. One day you can plow it over to here, next time it might have to go over there. But all in all, I never get tired of it.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes. especially when you just plowed the lot then your back doing it again 2 hrs later...
By the time winter ends it's a relief .....


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Brucester1;826438 said:


> no i don't find it boring. anyone who does shouldn't do it i guess. iceyman what do you mean "it's blood money"?


i guess it means alot of time, energy, and sweat goes into plowing....you can be out for 30 hours in a row,,,,you can get soaked to the bone in no time at all..... your basically on call for 5 months out of the year....but its also the only job i can get making 80 an hour... i love plowing but its not the easiest buck to make in the world and its not for the light hearted


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Boring? Isnt the only fun part of plowing trying to hit mailboxes and not get caught/charged?


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;826457 said:


> Boring? Isnt the only fun part of plowing trying to hit mailboxes and not get caught/charged? :


:laughing:hmm sounds like experience to me!! :laughing: but ive never been bored pushing, its more like a hobby/job for me!prsport better thandoing sidewalks IMO!


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

I enjoy it doesnt really get boring till all I want to do is sleep after pushing snow for 30+ hours straight then I had enough for that storm


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't really get bored, more tired of it. Half the time I feel stressed about something going wrong and keeping equipment working. 

I try to keep trucks at a 5-6hr route also so no one has to be out for long hours. Plus if we are getting it heavy and we have to hit the route twice we don't piss any customers off because we haven't finished the first round.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;826457 said:


> Boring? Isnt the only fun part of plowing trying to hit mailboxes and not get caught/charged?


:laughing:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

It doesn't get too bad, usually. The worst part is plowing by your self for a while. The night goes by much faster plowing with other people.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's boring when your only plowing 3-4 inches,throw a 2 footer in then it can be fun.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

ya i agree with grandview the small storms can get boring but pushing 2 feet of snow never gets old


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

x3... the only time I really get tired of it is in the spring when I'm only pushing 6", but I have to move it around like it was 3' because I'm prep-clearing for the big wet dump. But basically, no. Plowing is a great time if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

I dont get bored plowing I think because of the stress but lawn mowing now that is mind numbingly boring.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

plowing is never boring


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

scitown;826610 said:


> I dont get bored plowing I think because of the stress but lawn *mowing now that is mind numbingly boring.*


Thats it right there!!!!:laughing: cant stand to mow anymore... after 12 years of it nty that's what i have employee's for!!:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It can get monotonous, especially big lots. I have a mix of comm/resis, so I get to break it up. Plowing a big storm is fun, as long as the timing is right, and it's not concrete. But no matter how late it is, I can drop the blade in the last road with the window down and smile. I love to watch the wave of snow roll off the blade, and the sound of crunching snow under the tires.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

At this point in time....i despise it LOL!! It was fun years ago, and i dont view obsticles as fun, i view them as a MAJOR PITA since most lots have to have piles in one location due to logistics, and then have some late night working employee's with cars scattered through out, repair shops with customer cars scattered throughout...added time to the property which equates to less per hour since your there working around things....neck gets sore, legs get sore, pateince gets worn thin after many hours behind the wheel and idiots all around ya....

but, it's easy money compared to what i do for my construction biz so that's the only reason i like it...get to just go out and work with minimal brain activity, not spending hours putting bids together, working on my hands and knees, dirt in my eye's, hitting my fingers with a hammer, fixing screw ups, chasing homies for payments, etc....worst part is when equipment goes down, then it sends my world into a canundrum.

but in the big picture...for me anyhow, i dont look forward to it, i dont get excited at the forecast of snow...call it the "been there done that enough times attitude"....same job, different property...factory work after awhile.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I get bored with 2" storms cause I have to do the same roads over and over again till they say go home lol


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It's never borring for me. There is so much you got to look out for it can't get borring IMO. Plowing is my favorite thing to do. I like plowing big storms the best. But eaven small storms are fun to plow becouse you can go alot faster and you realy don't have to worry about getting suck.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Not boring but very stressful at times


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

Not boring I generally am plowing at night it seems and it is kind of yuppie areas with big houses and deer everywhere so I turn my spotlight on the fields as I drive and listen to sirius satelite radio. It is a stoners heaven.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

while in the lots keep your head straight and it is fun start zoning out and youll be bouncing curbs and worried you broke something all night


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I dont really find plowing boring, its cool to be out in the middle of the night with only snow plows on the road. If I had to do it all year it might be but thats one reason why I like landscaping sometimes I mow grass sometimes I plow snow, or mulch or plant plants theres a variety...


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Love plowing all night long never gets boring, there are guys in the past who I have plowed with that found it so boring they wanted to work the sidewalk crew. Now lawn mowing ya It got boring in July.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

It get bored fast if you plow at storage with straight plow. It fun to plow is park lot or driveway.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

How can it be boring? your up for the better part of the day working around the shop. (in my case splitting wood) then you sleep for 3 hours then jump in the plow truck for 20 hours, you got to figure in the bouncing off of curbs, seeing how many doughnuts you can do with the plow down, or how many doughnuts you can do while salting, o yeah, and whatching the new guy that just under bid you at the job next door eithor get stuck or even better sliding into the building or parked car.:laughing: it never gets boring!


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I never get bored but sometimes summer can't get here fast enough.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

so since it dosent get boring, whats the feeling of being the only one on the road at 4 am?


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

My feeling at 4am is....."Where the heck is the city.... I don't wana make a special trip to do the end of the driveway" But that feeling only comes when I get 3 hours of sleep. Other than that, I love plowing, for me it never gets old. I would plow all day. I think it's kind of cool knowing that you're the only people out on the roads, other than the people going to work early. Have your lights flashing just because it looks cool in the dark.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW all these guys that talk about plowing for 30 hours are crazy!! 6 hour routes are key!!!

Plus if its boring add some loaders, trucks and sidewalk crews and your night flys by!!!

Sorry to admit it but i usually have a blue tooth hooked up so i can deal and plow at the same time!


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

I plowed for the first time when i was 16 and it was the most fun i have had driving i was sad when i was all done and couldn't wait till the next storm came


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That's why I love this site! I've had all these thoughts at one time or another. We're all in the same boat, and it's hard to explain to others who have never experienced snow removal.

IHI, I'm still :laughing: at yours! I would never do it, but I've wanted to!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

If your bored change your cd. This is what i love now dont get me wrong there are days ill want to shoot myself but I am never bored sometimes tired sometimes mad sometimes that smile from the pure joy of being a huge kid just playing with equipment.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

There are lots of aspects to plowing. Will the storm hit or will it miss, when will it start when will it end. What time am I going out. The mention of snow gets the adrenaline going and the snow has not even started. You never know what you will get wet & heavy, fluffy; snow then rain, ice, etc... Sometimes on bigger lots by yourself you get tired and hard to stay awake. Can’t wait for the next snow , then it comes, your glad it’s over and 2 days later you’re ready for it to snow again. For me it is not boring but exciting


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

You guys that run such short 5-6 hour routes dont you have a hard time getting and keeping employees that only get 5 hours a storm? 8 hours for a 4" snowfall seems about perfect to me unless you get those storms that dump 6" between 6-7 AM:realmad:


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I just tell my guys that if they get bored, just crash my rig into a curb then get out and fix it. 

For some reason they never get bored after that.

J.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Peterbilt;827042 said:


> I just tell my guys that if they get bored, just crash my rig into a curb then get out and fix it.
> 
> For some reason they never get bored after that.
> 
> J.


Thats funny.

I never get bored plowing, tired yes, but never bored. Its not for everybody though.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Never boring, But after 16 hours I do get tired. Then I think money and I am not tired any more.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;826523 said:


> It's boring when your only plowing 3-4 inches,throw a 2 footer in then it can be fun.


Only on weekends or holidays.



Superior L & L;826953 said:


> WOW all these guys that talk about plowing for 30 hours are crazy!! 6 hour routes are key!!!
> 
> Plus if its boring add some loaders, trucks and sidewalk crews and your night flys by!!!
> 
> Sorry to admit it but i usually have a blue tooth hooked up so i can deal and plow at the same time!


Ding, ding, ding We have a winner


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Superior L & L;826953 said:


> Sorry to admit it but i usually have a blue tooth hooked up so i can deal and plow at the same time!


How can you deal and plow at the same time? If I talked to a potential customer and plowed at the same time, I'd probly be arrested, plowing with the windows closed is my time to yell and swear. If was had to make a deal, this is what the conversation would sound like 
"Oh well I took a look at your driveway........SON OF A B*** I JUST F****** THIS F***** YARDS G** D*****.... Anyway I can do it for $20/push......hello???"

Yeah it'd be bad. I get to distracted while plowing. Usually I can multi task, but not while plowing.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

AndyTblc;827349 said:


> How can you deal and plow at the same time? If I talked to a potential customer and plowed at the same time, I'd probly be arrested, plowing with the windows closed is my time to yell and swear. If was had to make a deal, this is what the conversation would sound like
> "Oh well I took a look at your driveway........SON OF A B*** I JUST F****** THIS F***** YARDS G** D*****.... Anyway I can do it for $20/push......hello???"
> 
> Yeah it'd be bad. I get to distracted while plowing. Usually I can multi task, but not while plowing.


LMAO, I do that with the windows closed while not plowing, lol. Vehicle time is MY time, I don't get much so I screen calls big time while in the truck.


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

Nothing beats the anticipation and anxiety prior to the storm.
I get the jitters. I'm like A.D.D prior to a storm. Then it comes.
That 4am high of being out there and its only you, your strobes,
some satellite radio and your fellow plowers is priceless.
My favorite is mid season, and seeing the same plower at a 
neighboring account, it always becomes a race to see who finishes first.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

dingybigfoot;827370 said:


> Nothing beats the anticipation and anxiety prior to the storm.
> I get the jitters. I'm like A.D.D prior to a storm. Then it comes.
> That 4am high of being out there and its only you, your strobes,
> some satellite radio and your fellow plowers is priceless.
> ...


Are you outside with a ruler waiting for the snow to get to that 2 inch mark too?


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I never get bored during the storm, but I do get tired and frustrated. I had a lot of break downs with the plow last year. But i have a nice shiny new/used one ou back rightnow that I can't wait to get to use! Pre storm jitters were the worst, espcially because i was a rookie. First time out I didnt know jack s*** about plowing lol.


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

AndyTblc;827375 said:


> Are you outside with a ruler waiting for the snow to get to that 2 inch mark too?


Dam Skippy I am !!!


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Im like that before a storm to checking the weather every 10 minutes and once it starts to snow i am just itching to get out


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

The worst thing is, is when you only have 1.5 inches.......... thats when I just go out and do MY driveway only.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

that's a spirit crusher when that happens


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I could never get bored plowing.. I love it and for for many years i did it for free at our dealership. I am a a manager and didn't have to do it but i would spend all day doing it.
Now the only time i get bored is waiting to see if the weather man lied to me or not. As soon as the first flake hits i start prepping and calling my guys to find out what time they all think we should meet to get started. Just talking about plowing is getting me excited.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

The only time it was ever boring for me was when i decided to do driveways. I couldn't stand doing them i was bored to death and miserable that year. Never again ... Commercial only for me please.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't know man...

After 20+ hours...it gets a bit old.

But the money is too good to give a crap about if your having fun or not.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

AndyTblc;827349 said:


> How can you deal and plow at the same time? If I talked to a potential customer and plowed at the same time, I'd probly be arrested, plowing with the windows closed is my time to yell and swear. If was had to make a deal, this is what the conversation would sound like
> "Oh well I took a look at your driveway........SON OF A B*** I JUST F****** THIS F***** YARDS G** D*****.... Anyway I can do it for $20/push......hello???"
> 
> Yeah it'd be bad. I get to distracted while plowing. Usually I can multi task, but not while plowing.


That would be me too.

I don't plow but I am out moving snow with the blower until I get a truck that I am willing to put a plow on. The biggest thing for me is waiting for the storm. Like mentioned before, once it gets about an inch I go out and start loading salt and sand and getting things ready to go. It is such a good feeling to be you and the other plowers on the road at 3am all by yourself. All with your lights going and trying to cram in all your accounts before sun-up so people can get to work. Normally I do about 22 hours a storm with the accounts I had last year. Honestly I hope it goes up this year. Its such a great feeling, so to answer the question. I have NEVER gotten bored. Man, now I'm itching worse than I have been for the last month. It keeps getting worse every time on come on here lol.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

bored of plowing, no, tired of snow yes, lol, seriously though, i put my mp3 player in, and give hell all night, the areas i am plowing are big factory type areas, and banks that earlly in the morning, and by the time the city starts to wake up, i am off to smaller lots and condos, that don't take as long and keep things fresh, usually though, you don't have time to be bored, you are too busy dealing with everything that could be going wrong


----------



## revtoyota (Oct 17, 2009)

From all the places I have plowed. ( all over Alaska) It really depends on what terrain you plow on. Here there is alwas a pucker value to it. will I fall off this cliff, or will the truck stop at the bottom of the mountain. or will I make it up or slid backwards all the way down.. The best thing to do is dont let it get boring.. have fun


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

deere615;826824 said:


> I dont really find plowing boring, its cool to be out in the middle of the night with only snow plows on the road. If I had to do it all year it might be but thats one reason why I like landscaping sometimes I mow grass sometimes I plow snow, or mulch or plant plants theres a variety...


I agree 100% . Just when you are really sick of spring cleanups its mowing time, then when you want to pull your hair our from mowing boom leaves come down. When the leaves come down you are so busy trying to get cleanups done you forget that snow coming and boooom nothing you can do but plow and wait for spring.


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah I think most of us dont get bored. Tired I am sure.. just not bored.

I like starting at 10:00pm and plowing until 7:00am. However at about that time I am ready for some sleep and get ready for the next round.

Course it NEVER works that way.


----------



## Thomas.Creation (Oct 16, 2009)

It helps when the snow comes on a friday night with no day job to attend on sat... thoes can be the best days. It's when I have to go from plowing strait back to work all day..then out again. That starts to take a toll.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

ahh last year everything happened on the weekends/ thats deer hunting time. take my week days actually nights please
i love night zoning to the strobe being the only one on road


----------



## Ford06 (Oct 2, 2009)

Superior L & L "WOW all these guys that talk about plowing for 30 hours are crazy!! 6 hour routes are key!!!..."

all of us working 30 hours just keep counting the money payup as it comes in while those of you who work 6 hours sit at home!


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Ford06;837728 said:


> Superior L & L "WOW all these guys that talk about plowing for 30 hours are crazy!! 6 hour routes are key!!!..."
> 
> all of us working 30 hours just keep counting the money payup as it comes in while those of you who work 6 hours sit at home!


What about the customers who are waiting 20 hours before they are taken care of???


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

iam still in high school so i wake up earl y to get my accounts done thern i hope qwe have a snow day, but when it snows on friday and saturday nights its good because you dont have to be in such a rush rush to get everything done, i mean not many people go to work on saturdays. except snow plow drivers


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

i get mad when i only get like 6 hours in i like the long 20 hour then take a nap in the truck then do another 15 hours that way the customers are always taken care of and are happy with you and then you get there business back the next year.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

F350plowing;837984 said:


> i get mad when i only get like 6 hours in i like the long 20 hour then take a nap in the truck then do another 15 hours that way the customers are always taken care of and are happy with you and then you get there business back the next year.


Your psyco LOL!!!

I dont know if my lil trick is shared nation wide, but i found out years ago the BEST place to stop and do an emergency fix on your truck if your out away from home, or if you need to take the needed nap on those looooong day/night pushes:
Car washs. The good ones all have heated bays so they're warm inside, shut the doors and your out of the weather, all the ice and snow melts off your truck while your repairing or napping...just a nice spot i took a liking too a few years ago


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

IHI;838102 said:


> Your psyco LOL!!!
> 
> I dont know if my lil trick is shared nation wide, but i found out years ago the BEST place to stop and do an emergency fix on your truck if your out away from home, or if you need to take the needed nap on those looooong day/night pushes:
> Car washs. The good ones all have heated bays so they're warm inside, shut the doors and your out of the weather, all the ice and snow melts off your truck while your repairing or napping...just a nice spot i took a liking too a few years ago


that is a great idea i am going to do that this season!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

when the sun comes up is when i hate it


----------



## azandy (Oct 15, 2008)

For me, plowing is fun for the first five minutes of the year. Then it becomes a job. A job that I normally enjoy. It's nice to make the switch to spring though. Not boring but stressful at times


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;838268 said:


> when the sun comes up is when i hate it


Sometimes that's the best part. As long as you're all caught up.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

I hate the fact weather it's a 4-6 hr cycle or a 20-30hr cycle...when i get home i just cant fall asleep, weather i'm still wired or what....not so bad when we have a day in between to get caught up/recoup...but when your forced into doing that cycle for a few days..then it's tough


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

IPLOWSNO;838268 said:


> when the sun comes up is when i hate it





2COR517;838289 said:


> Sometimes that's the best part. As long as you're all caught up.


Amen, there can be nothing better than being out in God's creation after a snowfall and see that sun rise.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Ford06;837728 said:


> Superior L & L "WOW all these guys that talk about plowing for 30 hours are crazy!! 6 hour routes are key!!!..."





Ford06;837728 said:


> all of us working 30 hours just keep counting the money payup as it comes in while those of you who work 6 hours sit at home!


We do 6 hour routes so our guys dont get tired and on large storms our customers may see us 3-4 times. To me this is a job (that i like) that requires us to give GREAT service to our customers. Most our guys get 8-9 hours in per storm between some extra salting, clean up, and fueling up and truck clean out. 
Also if we have a big break down it doesnt effect our service that bad, cos everyone just picks up a couple of extra accounts.

many moons ago i was all about starting at midnight and we would finish at 4:00pm. Commercial from 12-7, condo's 7-12 then residencial till 4. Now im older and wiser :laughing::laughing:


----------

